# سؤال عن  اية من انجيل يوحنا



## الرب نوري99 (2 يونيو 2015)

"فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان. فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ولست افعل شيئًا من نفسي بل أتكلم بهذا كما *علمني* أبي. والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين افعل *ما يرضيه*."


كيف نفهم ان عظمة الابن هي نفس عظمة الآب وهو يقول انه هو الذي علمه ويفعل ما يرضيه وايضاً يريد مشيئته وانه خدامه في مواضع اخرى

هنا يتكلم عن اقنوم الابن وليس انه بحسب الجسد

ممكن توضيح !!


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يونيو 2015)

*تفهم من كدا ان كل شئ يفعله الابن هو بالتبعية ما يريده الاب 

بمعنى ان الابن ملوش ارادة ولا مشيئة خارجة ومنفصلة عن ارادة ابيه فهو دائما معه ولم ولن يتركه بل كل ما يفعله هو ارادة الاب ايضا 

العدد دا مش بيتكلم عن عظمة الابن لكن بيكلم عن عمل الابن فى رسالته الخلاصية بان كل اعمال الابن فى اتساق دائما مع مشيئة وارادة الاب وليس متناقضة او مختلفة او متعارضة معها 
*


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2015)

جواب توضيحي رائع للإبن apostle paul. شكرا.

سبق وقلتلك يا إبني الرب نوري إذا أردت أن تعرف المسيح الجأ اليه فهو حي وموجود وقريب منك. ستعرفه بالصلاة القلبية ومناجاته طالبا منه بكل صدق أن ينير قلبك وعقلك ويعلن لك ذاته فهو الحق والحقيقة، سويا مع قراءة الإنجيل بشغف ومحبة. أما معرفته عن طريق الرد على كل ما تقرأه من شبهات في مواقع الظلمة -التي وعتدتني بالتوقف عن زيارتها، لن تفيدك لأنها ستبقى معرفة عقلية ضحلة تسقط أمام كل شبهة جديدة. 

صلي من أجل ضعفك.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لمن اجاب


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يونيو 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تفهم من كدا ان كل شئ يفعله الابن هو بالتبعية ما يريده الاب
> 
> بمعنى ان الابن ملوش ارادة ولا مشيئة خارجة ومنفصلة عن ارادة ابيه فهو دائما معه ولم ولن يتركه بل كل ما يفعله هو ارادة الاب ايضا
> 
> ...



لكن هنا الابن خاضع للآب .. اعلم انها مشيئة واحدة لكن هذا لا ينفي ان هناك احد اعظم من احد
لماذا مثلا الاب لا يكون خاضع للابن 
حتى هناك ايات تقول ان لا احد يصل الى الاب الا بالابن يعني اي حد بيقرأ حيعرف 100% انه الاب اعظم


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> جواب توضيحي رائع للإبن apostle paul. شكرا.
> 
> سبق وقلتلك يا إبني الرب نوري إذا أردت أن تعرف المسيح الجأ اليه فهو حي وموجود وقريب منك. ستعرفه بالصلاة القلبية ومناجاته طالبا منه بكل صدق أن ينير قلبك وعقلك ويعلن لك ذاته فهو الحق والحقيقة، سويا مع قراءة الإنجيل بشغف ومحبة. أما معرفته عن طريق الرد على كل ما تقرأه من شبهات في مواقع الظلمة -التي وعتدتني بالتوقف عن زيارتها، لن تفيدك لأنها ستبقى معرفة عقلية ضحلة تسقط أمام كل شبهة جديدة.
> 
> صلي من أجل ضعفك.




لكن لا يوجد دليل مادي ومن حقي اتأكد من الايمان المسيحي وصحة الدين المسيحي
ممكن اي حد من ديانه اخرى مثل المسلم يقول لك انا بحثت عن الاله الحق ووجد الله اله الاسلام


----------



## أَمَة (4 يونيو 2015)

طبعا من حقك يا ابني. هل طلبنا منك غير ذلك.
هناك شيء انت غير قادر ان تستوعبه أن المسيحية ليست دين نتأكد منه، بل شخص نتأكد منه وهو السيد المسيح الذي لمجرد أنك عرفته معرفة شخصية تتوقف كل الأسئلة ولا يعد يهمك أمر في الدنيا سوى أن تكون معه، فهذا هو هدفه من التجسد أنه صار واحد منا لنصير معه واحدا... المسيحية اتحاد مع الله بواسطة التبني بالمسيح يسوع الإله المتجسد.

الرب ينور عقلك.  اثبت أينما تريد. كلنا نحصد ما نزرع.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> "فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان. فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ولست افعل شيئًا من نفسي بل أتكلم بهذا كما *علمني* أبي. والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين افعل *ما يرضيه*."
> 
> 
> كيف نفهم ان عظمة الابن هي نفس عظمة الآب وهو يقول انه هو الذي علمه ويفعل ما يرضيه وايضاً يريد مشيئته وانه خدامه في مواضع اخرى
> ...




*الجزء  الذى    لونته انا   بالالوان القرمزية    هو خطأ  لاهوتى  فى  نص و جوهر سؤآلك 
وهو مفتاح الاجابة
وسأقتبسه هنا  :"



			وليس انه بحسب الجسد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا  أخى  أو  أختى  
لا  نفصل  المسيح الواحد إلى مسيحين 
الهنا اتخذ طبيعة بشرية صحيح لكنه وحدها بلا اختلاط ولا مزج ولا ملاشاه  مع لاهوته ..
:
وكأنى به يقول 
متى صلبتم الانسان المنظور امامكم الذى تحتقرونه ولا تعتدوا به -وبعضكم يظنه مجدفاً مناقضاً للسبت. 
الذى هو فى جوهره (إبن الانسان) الالهى - الموعود به فى دانيال 7ـ 
 الذى هو رب المجد..[1كو8:2]

فبصليبه وبقيامته وبصعوده وبإرساله البارقليط روح الحق الذى من عند الاب ينبثق.
تتأكدون وتتيقنون من جوهره الالهى ومن وحدانيته مع ابيه فى الجوهر 
ومن كونه ليس ناقض السبت وناقض الهيكل ..
بل هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
كاعظم المرسلين من الله -ليس كموسي وكإبراهيم وكداود ابائكم ..على قدسيتهم ووقارهم .
بل أكمل واقدس و أطهر وأنقي وأتم.
وليس كالملائكة والارواح العلوية  على برارتها وكمالها 
بل أكمل وأقدس وأطهر وأنقي وأتم.

فمن كابر  وعصى  وتمرد  وماطل 
فعتيد ان يعرف   فى مجيئ  ابن الانسان الموعود - النهائي والشهير المهوب   مجيئ الدينونة على كرسي مجده رفيعا على السحاب  للدينونة والثواب والعقاب  - يوم البعث والنشور

سيعرفون  انه  فى الاب  والاب فيه 
ان ارادته منسجمه تماما ومنطبقة مع الاب 
انه هو [و]   الاب  = [مع]الاب  شخص واحد.
أن صلبه لم يكن تخلياً أو تركاً جوهريا من الاب عنه.
ان ما يقوم بنشره من تعاليم   هى تعاليم الاب لكنيسة المسيح 
انه  صورة الاب المنظورة المرسلة الى البشر .
موضوعات ذات علاقة:
1-هل المسيح أقل من الاب  لان الاب أرسله 

 2-هل تعبير لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل ينفي مساوات الابن بالاب ؟ يوحنا 5: 19

ه*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

*

الرب نوري99 قال:



			لكن هنا الابن خاضع للآب .. اعلم انها مشيئة واحدة لكن هذا لا ينفي ان هناك احد اعظم من احد
لماذا مثلا الاب لا يكون خاضع للابن 
حتى هناك ايات تقول ان لا احد يصل الى الاب الا بالابن يعني اي حد بيقرأ حيعرف 100% انه الاب اعظم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


* نعم  هنا   :  خضوع  الابن للاب : وهل اى أحد  نفي ؟
* نعم هنا  الاب أعظم من الابن وقالها هو نفسه ابي اعظم منى  : وهل اى احد نفي ؟
ولكن من اى حيثية 
ليست حيثية المساواه الاقنومية
ولكن من حيثية 
قيام اقنوم الابن بإخلاء ذاته من صورة مجد الله 
واتخاذه - بارادته الطوعية وحده وبقدرته وحده -اتخاذه صورة العبد وايجاده لنفسه فى صورة انسان 
فالمسيح يسوع - الشخص المتحد الواحد  - هو الاله المتأنس المتجسد تنازلا منه-  وهو يسوع النبي الذى من ناصرة الجليل 
وهو اعظم من سليمان [مت24:12ولو31:11]  وأعظم من الهيكل []
فهو نبياً  ورئيس الانبياء
هو النبي الذى مثل موسي تث18
وهو رئيس كهنة الله الحقيقي
وهو رب السبت . ورب البيت  . ورب الحصاد .
وهو رب الكل أعمال36:10 
وهو رأس خليقة الله الجديدة [الكنيسة]
فمن حيث انسانيته هو مُرسل - والاب يُعّلّمه .
ومن حيث إنسانيته لا يفعل شئ من نفسه الانسانية .
ومشيئته لا تناطح ولا تغاير   ولا تخالف  ولا تنفصل عن  : [مشيئة الاب].
:




			لماذا مثلا الاب لا يكون خاضع للابن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاجابة /  لان هذا هو التدبير الالهى   الارادى  
وهذه مقاصد الله وخطته للعمل .


 اراك تقدم هنا اسئلة  تهكمية 
وافتراضية عبثية 
فنحن لسنا فى صراعات ومغالبات ومشاحنات جدلية بين الاب والابن ايهما يخضع للاخر .
فلماذا ولماذا ولماذا لو ادخلناها على كل   العقائد لنقدم ما عّنَ  لنا   من [لماذات] ..لكان لنا فى الاديان والعقائد شأن أخر. ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن لا يوجد دليل مادي ومن حقي اتأكد من الايمان المسيحي وصحة الدين المسيحي
> ممكن اي حد من ديانه اخرى مثل المسلم يقول لك انا بحثت عن الاله الحق ووجد الله اله الاسلام



الدين والعقيدة  والغيبيات 
لا يخضع  للادلة المادية 
لانه لو خضع للادلة المادية  لكان  خاضعاً  للمادة ومتغييراً   بمتغيراتها ومتأثراً بمؤثراتها..
فى نفس الوقت  
محتاج تراجع مفهومك  عن   ماهية كلمة  : [دليل مادى  ].
******

دليل مادى  على  ماذا ؟؟؟؟!!


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يونيو 2015)

اقصد انا الاخت أمة قالت لي اني الجأ الى المسيح واعرفه معرفة شخصية ويكون هو محور حياتي
لكن ماذا لو لم يكن اله !
هل سالجأ طول عمري لانسان معتقد انه هو الله واترك الله الذي لا يرى والمالىء الكون
لا يوجد دليل مادي اتأكد منه ان المسيح هو الله بمعنى هناك ديانات اخرى تقول عنه انه ليس الله وكلاهما لا يوجد دليل مادي اقدر أتأكد منه فربما هذا صحيح وربما الاخر
كيف يمكن ان اتأكد وحتى لو ليس بنسبه 100%
شكرا


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (4 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> اقصد انا الاخت أمة قالت لي اني الجأ الى المسيح واعرفه معرفة شخصية ويكون هو محور حياتي
> لكن ماذا لو لم يكن اله !
> هل سالجأ طول عمري لانسان معتقد انه هو الله واترك الله الذي لا يرى والمالىء الكون
> لا يوجد دليل مادي اتأكد منه ان المسيح هو الله بمعنى هناك ديانات اخرى تقول عنه انه ليس الله وكلاهما لا يوجد دليل مادي اقدر أتأكد منه فربما هذا صحيح وربما الاخر
> ...



لن يستطيع أي أحد منا أن يدلك على الطريق إلا الرب وحده كما أخبَرَكَ انه وحده هو "ا*لطريق و الحق و الحياة*" 
 و من هو الذي يقول عن نفسه أنه الحق؟ هل مجرد نبي هو الحق ؟ ومن هو صاحب  الحياة وواهب الحياة؟أليس واهبنا نسمة الحياة هو ملك الحياة  وسيدها.بل و فاديها..

أخي العزيز نوري.. الاديان كلها تدعي انها على حق و دليلهم على حقهم هو "كتاب فقط"  والرب يعطيك المفتاح لتتأكد من صحة ادعائهم أم لا في  آية (مت 7: 16):* مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟*" فخذ تلك القاعدة لتفحص الحق من عدمه, فهل مؤسس هذا الدين أو ذاك التزم نفسه بقواعد الدين الذي أسسه من عند الله؟؟
بينما المسيح صاحب المجد نفسه تواضع و علمنا التواضع ولم يطلب من اتباعه تأسيس مملكة يكون هو رئيسها بل أخبرك انه جاء ليخدم و يبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين  وهل مجرد نبي يقدر ان يعطيك الحياة الأبدية و الايمان به و بفدائه هو شرط لتلك الحياة الأبدية؟! يقول لك في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح السادس
*الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية
48 أنا هو خبز الحياة
49 آباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا
50 هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء، لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت
51 أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم*

 لا يقول لك السيد المسيح  ان الحق هو بكتاب اُنزل اليه و جاء به من فوق "السماوات" بل دليله هو شخص المسيح نفسه وقوة قيامته و تحقيقه لما تكلم عنه و التغيير الذي أحدثه الايمان به في حياة المؤمنين به "وحوله شهود على ذلك" و لم يتعالَ المسيح على الناس بل دفعه كلامه و تصريحاته إلى "الصلب" الذي سار به دون الاعتراض من أجل أن يقيمنا معه..
فهل تتبع طريقه أم بقيه الطرق..لك حرية الاختيار
سلام لك:new5:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

للاخوة والزملاء  المتابعيين 

حوارنا   عن  الفصل من الانجيل بحسب ما سجله القديس يوحنا  الاصحاح الثامن
[Q-BIBLE]    28. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.
29. وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».
30. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ.
31. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي
32. وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ».
33. أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟»
34. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
35. وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
36. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.
37. أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ.
38. أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ».
39. أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ!
40. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ*​*         [/Q-BIBLE]

ولست  أدرى  على اى اساس   قصر  الزميل السائل   سياق الحديث  على  لاهوت اقنوم الابن وحده
مفصولا عن إنسانية الرب يسوع المسيح المتحدة معه.
والتى تعامل معها اليهود قصراً وحصراً  وفصلاً...


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يونيو 2015)

انا لم افصل شيء 
انا فقط اوضح لكم لماذا اسأل هذا السؤال
اريد ان اتأكد ان الابن هو فعلا اقنوم مساوي للاب تماما
وانه هو الله


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يونيو 2015)

من اقتباس بقية الايات
"40. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ "

الذي سمعه من الله ! كيف افهم هذه الجملة
اليس لو هو الله بكامل لاهوته سيقول لهم انا الله متحد في هذا الانسان الذي تروه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> من اقتباس بقية الايات
> "40. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ "
> 
> الذي سمعه من الله ! كيف افهم هذه الجملة
> اليس لو هو الله بكامل لاهوته سيقول لهم انا الله متحد في هذا الانسان الذي تروه



هو الله بكامل  لاهوته فى حقيقته التى اختفت عن عيونهم
ولكنهم بعيونهم المتعصبة المتزمته لم يروا فيه الا  انه [إنسان](يوحنا47:11)



> اليس لو هو الله بكامل لاهوته سيقول لهم انا الله متحد في هذا الانسان الذي تروه


قال  لهم بافعاله وبنصوص تعاليمه   وبنصوص احاديثه وحوارته   هذه  الحقيقة  .
قال لهم بأمثلته وبدروسه 
فأبوا فى تعصبهم وجهلهم ان يفهموا .
واستمروا يشككون ويفلسفون على هواهم.
ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟  يجبرهم ؟؟؟

[إنى قد قلت لكم ولكن لم تؤمنوا ]يو25:10


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا لم افصل شيء
> انا فقط اوضح لكم لماذا اسأل هذا السؤال
> اريد ان اتأكد ان الابن هو فعلا اقنوم مساوي للاب تماما
> وانه هو الله



بلى  فصلت  
هنا 


> هنا يتكلم عن اقنوم الابن وليس انه بحسب الجسد


:
:


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يونيو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> هو الله بكامل  لاهوته فى حقيقته التى اختفت عن عيونهم
> ولكنهم بعيونهم المتعصبة المتزمته لم يروا فيه الا  انه [إنسان](يوحنا47:11)
> 
> 
> ...



لا يجبرهم لكن ايضاً لا يقول شيء غير عن حقيقته
هذه الجملة جداً منافية للاهوت المسيح ويفصل بين الله وبينه 
وكأنهم مختلفين عن بعض


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لا يجبرهم لكن ايضاً لا يقول شيء غير عن حقيقته
> هذه الجملة جداً منافية للاهوت المسيح ويفصل بين الله وبينه
> وكأنهم مختلفين عن بعض



شكرا للمشاركة اخى الحبيب الرب نوري 
الكتاب المقدس كله وحدة واحدة لا تقبل التجزئة 
وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 5: 17:«*ابي يعمل حتى الان وانا اعمل*».
وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 30 :*انا والاب واحد*
وقال الرب يسوع مخاتبا فيلبس فى يوحنا 14: 9: *الذي راني فقد راى الاب،*
وقال الرب يسوع مخاطبا الآب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 17: 10 :
*وكل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي،*
ومكتوب عن الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى كو 1: 15:
*الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.*
ومكتوب عن الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى كو 2: 9:
*فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.*
ومكتوب عن الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 تي 3: 16
*وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح *
*تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يونيو 2015)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			لا يجبرهم لكن ايضاً لا يقول شيء غير عن حقيقته
هذه الجملة جداً منافية للاهوت المسيح ويفصل بين الله وبينه 
وكأنهم مختلفين عن بعض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

 مجموعة   أخطاء متشابكة  لا أريد أن أقرر هل هى   بسؤء نية ام  بحسن نية
1- المسيح - يا محترم-  لا ولم  ولن يقول شئ [ عن غير حقيقته ]
وأستغرب التعبير.
2-  هذه الجملة ليست منافية إطلاقاً للاهوت المسيح بل ومساواته مع الاب بل وكينونته هو والاب  معاً  شخصاً  واحداً  -  إلا فى حالة  واحدة - إذ أنت أسقطت الانسانية على الكيان الالوهى أو أقانيمه  أوأسقطت الشيئية على أقانيم الكيان الالوهى:
 - أى  لوطبقت معايير المخلوقين على كيان الاله الواحد فى تُّفهم كينونة أقانيمه.
3- هذه الجملة ليست نافية للاهوت المسيح  بل مثبته لكل من لاهوته  وناسوته (إنسانيته) .وهذا فارق.

4- 



			ويفصل بين الله وبينه 
وكأنهم مختلفين عن بعض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يامحترم  واضح انك تستعمل  كلمة الله كمرادف واحدوحيد  لمفهومنا عن اقنوم  [الاب ] بطريقة شمولية
مما يعطى إنطباع ان مفاهيمك اللاهوتية من حيث الدقة تشير إلى كونك من خلفية غير مسيحية.
* أرنى أين  فصل المسيح   بينه وبين  الله  كأنهم مختلفين عن بعض .
:
:
ثم أريد أن  أقدم لك 
1- مفهوم التمايز بين الاقانيم فى العمل كالتدبير. 
فالاب هو الله الواحد لكنه ليس الابن  ولا يقوم بذات عمله انما يشترك معه فى العمل 
والابن هو ذات الله الواحد ولكنه ليس هو الاب ولايقوم بعمله انما يشترك معه فى العمل 
والروح القدس  هو ذات الله الواحد لكنه ليس هو الاب ولا الابن ولا يقوم بعمل اى منهما لكنه له عمل يكمل ويشترك معهما فى العمل .والثلاثة اقانيم انما هو اله  واحد.
2- إقتبال المسيح  الواحد الوحيد - بالتدبير  : مالنا ليعطنا ماله 
فالمسيح   الاله المتأنس  وضع ذاته  وبذل نفسه بمنتهى الاذعان ليجلب لنا قبول الله لطاعتنا فيه واذعاننا فيه فنكون ابناء مسرة ورضي  فيه -  واطاع  ووثق وسلم للقاضي بالعدل [الذى هو الاله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم] لنفوز نحن  بجوائز الطاعات والثقة والايمان.
المسيح المصلي العابد الخاضع المطيع  الواثق المذعن الممتثل  :
هو اله متأنس :يكون رئيسا لخليقة الله بكر كل خليقة [الكنيسة]- الخليقة الجديدة المطيعة والمبررة - فطاعته هى طاعة حسب التدبير والقصد الالهى فى خطة الاله الخلاصية- كتدبير مقصود لعلاج عصيان آدم وسلالته من العصاة .
وليست طاعة وخضوع مآلوف من مجرد خليقة ساذجة مجرده لخالقها المنفصل عنها .

ممكن ترجع لمداخلة الاخ الحبيب ماران آثا رقم 19# التى اورد فيها ايات عن وحدانية الاب والابن 
:
:ه*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يونيو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> مجموعة   أخطاء متشابكة  لا أريد أن أقرر هل هى   بسؤء نية ام  بحسن نية
> ...



الله ليس معناها الاب .. لما يتم ذكر الله معناها الله بكل اقانيمه الثلاثة
كيف عرفت انه الله هنا معناها الاب


----------



## أَمَة (5 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> الله ليس معناها الاب .. لما يتم ذكر الله معناها الله بكل اقانيمه الثلاثة
> كيف عرفت انه الله هنا معناها الاب


 
أريت كيف تفهم وتفس غلط!!!!!!!!

الإبن الكتريك لم يقل أن الله معناها الآب. بل قال أنك انت تستعمل كلمة الله كمرادف للآب. اليك ما قاله.



> *يامحترم واضح انك تستعمل كلمة الله كمرادف واحد وحيد لمفهومنا عن اقنوم [الاب *


 

سأرد على مشاركتك #*18* رغم أن الإبن ماران+أثى قام بالرد عليها. لأن عندي المزيد ان السيد المسيح لا يقول شيئا غير حقيقته. سأعود بعد قليل. مشغولة الآن.


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> الله ليس معناها الاب .. لما يتم ذكر الله معناها الله بكل اقانيمه الثلاثة
> كيف عرفت انه الله هنا معناها الاب


 
شكرا كثير لمشاركتك 
اخى الحبيب الرب نوري

دعنا نتكلم بمثل يوضح لك الحقيقة :
هذا المثل هو انت 
فحضرتك عندما تسلم على احد 
فالحقيقة ان يد حضرتك فقط هى التى تسلم على يده فقط 
ولكن عندما جزء من كل متصل بالباقى فيكون هذا الجزء ممثل للكل 

كما لو حدث لك جرح فى يدك 
فيمكن ان نقول ان حضرتك نزفت دم 
وايضا يمكن ان نقول ان يدك نزفت دم 
لأن يدك هى جزء منك فالدم الذى خرج من الجرح الذى فى يدك هو جرج من كلك 

ايضا الله الواحد له الوجود يطلق عليه الآب 
وايضا الله الوحد له الكلمة يطلق عليه الأبن
وايضا الله الوحد منه الحياة يطلق عليه الروح القدس 

فالله الواحد له ثلاث اقانيم متحددة لا يمكن ان ينفصلوا عن بعض ابدا 
فالله الواحد الغير محدود لا يمكن ان يتجزء ابدا ولا يتغير ولا يزيد ولا ينقص 

بالتالى:
      الآب المتحد بالأبن والروح القدس هو الله 
ايضا الأبن المتحد بالآب والروح القدس هو الله 
ايضا الروح القدس المتحد بالآب والأبن هو الله

كما لو تكلمت ان حضرتك 
فوجودك هو انت فلو شاهدتك فساقول اهلا يا استاذ
وكلمتك هو انت فلو كلمتك فى الهاتف فساقول ايضا اهلا يا استاذ
وروحك هو انت فلو روحك دخلت الفردوس ساقول ايضا استاذ دخل الفردوس

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

> لكن هنا الابن خاضع للآب .. اعلم انها مشيئة واحدة لكن هذا لا ينفي ان هناك احد اعظم من احد
> لماذا مثلا الاب لا يكون خاضع للابن
> حتى هناك ايات تقول ان لا احد يصل الى الاب الا بالابن يعني اي حد بيقرأ حيعرف 100% انه الاب اعظم


يا استاذ الرب نورى 

انت بتسال عن عدد بيقول ان الابن بيفعل مشيئة الاب 

وضحتلك ان كلام المسيح معناه ان مشيئته مرتبطة بمشيئة الاب 

بمعنى ان كل اللى بيعمله الابن هو اللى عايزه الاب ف عملهم فى اتساق كامل بدون ادنى تمييز

قمت سيادتك سايب الكلام دا ودخلت فى ان كدا معناه الابن خاضع للاب

اولا مفيش حد اعظم من حد لان الابن نفسه قال ان مهما الاب بيعمل الابن برضة بيعمله ومفيش افنوم هيتميز بعظمة اكبر لو كان الاخر بيشاركه نفس قدرته على فعل اى عمل 

الابن اخضع ذاته للاب ودا مفهوم كتابى وليس من عندياتى 

فالابن خضع للاب ليس بمعنى انه " تخلى " عن حقه الالوهى بانه مساويا لله لان هذا الحق هو له وليس " اختلاسا ولا اختطافا " كما قال الكتاب ولكنه اخلى " بمعنى افرغ ذاته من كل مجد الالوهية " صائرا فى شبهنا فاخضعنا للاب فيه فاصبح "  ابن الانسان " خاضع للاب كنائب عن البشر 

فسيادتك متعمد تاخذ نص الحقيقة وتحاول تنفى النص التانى بيها

بمعنى 

الكتاب وبالاخص انجيل يوحنا ذكر صراحا ان الابن من " الاب "  فى البدء كائنا فيه

وفى ملء الزمن صار الكلمة جسدا فاخضع ذاته للاب لينفذ مسرته 

ولما اتم عمله تمجد الابن وعاد لمجده الاسنى " الالهى البهى " الذى كان له عند الاب 


انت مصمم تقارن بين الاب فى مجده الالهى وبين الابن فى اخلاءه لذاته ويسوع نفسه لما قارن الحالتين قال " هو اعظم منى " وهو نفسه قال " انى امضى لابى "

يسوع كان على الارض ادم التانى اللى المفروض كام ادم يعمله فى علاقته مع الله يسوع عمله 

وكل اللى عمله يسوع فى تنفيذ مسرة الاب كان المفروض انا وانت وكل الخليقة نعمله ولما فشلنا فيه اكمل ضعفنا فى يسوع

كلام يسوع كابن الانسان وعلاقته بالاب تفهم فى اطار رسالته المسيانية كمخلص ومجدد البشرية كراس ابتدائها الجديد وليس بكونه وحيد الاب


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 يونيو 2015)

وضحت الصورة
مع اني بستنى كمان رد أمة 

بس ضل شيء مش فاهمه ومصعب علي فكرة انه الاب مساوي للابن
وهو انه الابن يولد من الآب والآب مصدر كل الاشياء والاب ارسل ابنه ليقوم بالفداء
يعني كل هذه الاشياء بتعطيني تصور ان الاب والابن غير متساويين والاب هو الاصل وهو اعظم من باقي الاقانيم لانه هو اصلهم !!
كيف ممكن افهم هذه النقطة


----------



## Maran+atha (6 يونيو 2015)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> وضحت الصورة
> مع اني بستنى كمان رد أمة
> 
> بس ضل شيء مش فاهمه ومصعب علي فكرة انه الاب مساوي للابن
> ...


 
شكرا كثير للمشاركة اخى الحبيب الرب نوري

الشمس تولد حرارة 
اذن حرارة الشمس هى مولود للشمس 
ولكن لا يمكن الفصل بين حرارة الشمس ووجودها ونورها
ايضا الشمس تبث نور 
ولكن لا يمكن الفصل بين نور الشمس ووجودهاوحرارتها 

اذن وجود الشمس متحد مع حرارتها ونورها 
فلا يمكن ان يكون للشمس وجود بدون حرارتها ونورها 

ايضا الله الواحد القدوس هو واحد فى الجوهر 
وله الوجود الذى هو الأب 
وله الكلمة الذى هو الابن 
وله الروح الذى هو الروح القدس 

 وجود الله غير محدود فهو موجود فى كل السموات والارض وما بينهما 
فالله لا يطلع او ينزل بل هو يظهر ويختفى وفى وقت ظهوره فى اى مكان 
وفى وقت ظهور الله فى اي مكان يكون موجود ايضا فى كل مكان كما هو فلا يتغيير 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------

